# VA gets an A



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Working health issue I need to take care of. A big one was new hearing AID's. Because I was avoiding the VA mine lasted 5 years long than planned. So after 10 years I received my new ones today. They appointment went great and the new ones are amazing.
VA got it right on this one.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Working health issue I need to take care of. A big one was new hearing AID's. Because I was avoiding the VA mine lasted 5 years long than planned. So after 10 years I received my new ones today. They appointment went great and the new ones are amazing.
> VA got it right on this one.


You got Lucky Smitty! Good Deal!

Now if only they weren't using garbage for the Cochlear implant patients and Cochlear Americas Guidelines for setting them up.....I may get lucky in a year though!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad to hear that Smitty. We as a people should not tolerate anything less then stellar medical care for our Vet's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am grateful for the first set and for these. Going through day today life without being able to understand a lot of the sounds around you sucks. hearing Aids don't replace ears but they do a great job a faking it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Update on the new hearing Aid's. I am even more impressed with them. These Phonak Audeo V90 312T RIC work great. They are easy to wear and have taken little time to get use to. They are so light and comfortable , I keep checking to make sure they are still there. No more of that plugged up feeling like the in the ear ones. First set of batteries lasted 5 long days and nights.
When you have hearing Aid's that work right it does not take long to realize just how much you miss with out them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I wish a few other guys I know would get them. The only ones that don't seem to realize they have a hearing problem is them.

Both are long-term vets also.

It gets irritating repeating everything 3-4 times and when you get a little upset with them...they throw a tantrum because you're upset about repeating everything.

Both of these guys are too proud to admit their hearing is going/gone.

Congrats on yours!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am very happy you are doing well with them , my neighbor just got new ones three weeks ago and they are set up with Bluetooth and they work great with his phone " hands free " .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I am very happy you are doing well with them , my neighbor just got new ones three weeks ago and they are set up with Bluetooth and they work great with his phone " hands free " .


 I am looking at the Blue tooth and other options with these. It is a lot to sort through. Wife is not getting the phone app that can control them !


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I am looking at the Blue tooth and other options with these. It is a lot to sort through. Wife is not getting the phone app that can control them !


I wish you best of luck , God Bless .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news on the new hearing aids and glad the VA got something right.


----------

